# mythbusters + rubiks = heaven



## panyan (Dec 2, 2009)

i was watching mythbusters (s07e18) or something and found this:






what could be better, my two favourite things to do/watch!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that episode about the rubik's cube?


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet, I'm going to have to check that out. A couple of my favorite things as well!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 2, 2009)

At the end Adam makes a feet solve and Jamie a blindfolded solve, but is a backwards scramble. They disappointed me there


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> At the end Adam makes a feet solve and Jamie a blindfolded solve, but is a backwards scramble. They disappointed me there



Yeah, no need to fake what can actually be done. Thanks to them, countless Youtube idiots comment on our videos saying "OMG this is fake didn't you watch mythbusters??!!?!?!!11one"


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Dec 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > At the end Adam makes a feet solve and Jamie a blindfolded solve, but is a backwards scramble. They disappointed me there
> ...



Exactly why I don't like this episode. They make it look like BLD and footsolve is a myth.


----------



## shicklegroober (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there a place to watch mythbusters online?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate that episode because they "proved" that bld and foot solving is IMPOSSIBLE and not to believe cubing videos on youtube


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't get that conclusion from that episode at all. I got that the particular videos they watched were fake. Although others like to generalize.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can watch said episode online?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

*

The video.
*


----------



## Innocence (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually I was kind of asking for the episode that the follow-up is in, as it'd be nice to watch in context.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 3, 2009)

Was this a complete episode? I'm having problems finding it.


----------



## panyan (Dec 3, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Was this a complete episode? I'm having problems finding it.



ive seen every episode across the 7 seasons and ive never seen that clip before, i saw the cube in another episode too:


----------



## VP7 (Dec 3, 2009)

shicklegroober said:


> Is there a place to watch mythbusters online?



http://tvshack.net/tv/MythBusters/


----------



## mazei (Dec 3, 2009)

The cube has been there for so many episodes. Almost every I think.

Hey, what about we start spamming the Mythbusters forum with BLD and feet solving videos while linking to the WCA? Just a thought.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 3, 2009)

> The cube has been there for so many episodes. Almost every I think.
> 
> Hey, what about we start spamming the Mythbusters forum with BLD and feet solving videos while linking to the WCA? Just a thought.



GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 3, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> I hate that episode because they "proved" that bld and foot solving is IMPOSSIBLE and not to believe cubing videos on youtube



Let's sue the mythbusters!!! just kidding


----------

